# Had great results with Goddards Wax



## sawdustsux (Dec 10, 2012)

I used this wax for the first time on a Bed project and was blown away with the ease and effectiveness of this High-Quality wax.
I used to use Minwax, and although there is not a bad thing I can say about Minwax, Goddards was a definite step up from it.
I didn't need to use as much, and the rub-out was super easy on the arms.
Simply said: I believe it's the best wax I've ever used.

I had to order it online (not for sale in US stores), but it arrived in 4 days, nice…I got it from Shellac.net, like $20 or so

Oh!...It also smells GREAT!!!!
I use Johnsons Wax on all my cast machine tops, but the smell is not for a piece of furniture, for me anyhow.

*This first pic is the Headboard, and believe it or not it is Satin Arm-R-Seal, with Watco natural…It came out like a perfect Semi (Satin) Gloss, I was impressed at the sheen….....3 coats


----------



## ScottinTexas (Jan 24, 2013)

Really good to know. I am looking for some wax. I may end up using Johnson's but I was thinking there may be better options. Anyone use Briwax? At Woodcraft one of the employees said Briwax remains pretty soft - not like the "bowling alley" wax.


----------



## sawdustsux (Dec 10, 2012)

Briwax is also good…but if you can wait and order the Goddards from Shellac.net, you won't regret it, it goes on like warm butter, doesn't cake and comes off so easily…you just have to remember not to put it on heavy…very light coats, I used steel wool 0000 for the first coat, then old T shirt cloth for the last one or two…simplky the best Wax experience I ever had.


----------



## sawdustsux (Dec 10, 2012)

smells like lemony heaven too


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

The recent Goddards I've purchased has no lemon smell! I don't know if I got a bad batch, or the formula was changed.

BTW.. shellac.net is in the USA, not England… They've always served me well, too.

Scott… Briwax is different than most paste waxes, it's lacquer thinner based! Briwax will soften or destroy certain finishes if improperly used. In compatible uses, it's excellent stuff. I like their Tudor Brown on fumed oak.


----------



## sawdustsux (Dec 10, 2012)

I guess what i meant by England is that the Goddards is not available in the US, by retail…you have to get it online.
Yeah, it smells like lemon, I think, or a really improved Pine-Sol,


----------



## sawdustsux (Dec 10, 2012)

NOW, welcoming…self made scientist's. This thread will become self absorbed and needlessly complicated…bub-bye


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

I know it's supposed to smell like lemons… My last few tins smelled great!

If yours does, I need to inquire about my latest two tins that don't. Weird…


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I made wax years ago from beeswax mixed in equal 
parts with (IIRC) linseed oil and turpentine.

I really liked that wax as a topcoat. It smelled great.

I think I got the recipe from a Garrett Hack article
on finishing.

... wish I could remember. It was really nice stuff.


----------



## sawdustsux (Dec 10, 2012)

Goddards smells awesome, people really like it…they notice the nice smell. I attributed it to lemons, but I'm not quite sure if it's lemon, lime, pine-sole type smell, no, not pine-sol, but nice.
And, above all, it makes my finishes look bad-ass


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

It's the only one I ever use, IMO, the best.
gene


----------



## sawdustsux (Dec 10, 2012)

I agree Gene, read your bio, good stuff.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

The company that makes that wax - stopped making it. If they have started making it again, I would like to know where to get it.


----------



## sawdustsux (Dec 10, 2012)

I "was" getting it at shellac.net…until they emailed me stating they had a few tins left, and would NOT be getting anymore
You could try them again, here is the contact info:
Ron Ashby - [email protected]


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thank you


----------

